# the rewards of killing hens



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Way to go! Who was doing the research on the bird? Was it one of the Arkansas Game and Fish birds?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Pretty cool. Sucks though it was on a hen! Dead hens dont lay eggs.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Horker23 said:


> Pretty cool. Sucks though it was on a hen! Dead hens dont lay eggs.


I think he was posting it a bit tounge/cheek expecting responses. 

But that is crazy to get one....I'm surprised I haven't seen one dangling from a lanyard on youtube yet. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

This is pretty rare for mallards isnt it?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Horker23 said:


> This is pretty rare for mallards isnt it?


Getting a tracking device? Ya I don't know anyone who's shot one, except for a swan.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah, ive heard of them on divers before but never seen one.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Buddy of mine shot one as well in the Canton area of central Illinois in later December of this year. Haven't received the info on the band/radio collar. Not sure if it was hen or drake. Can't wait to finding out the background on this bird.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I had a friends dad shoot one that was banded and had a pack and the guy said they just had put that on the bird a couple months before. I would love to see the data from the birds that have these, does anyone know where to get it?


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is a link to a website that follows some of the satellite tracked mallards. There used to be more birds but they have either been harvested, died, or the battery went dead. They have had tracking devices on both males and females. One cool thing that you can do is play with the map and see where the only bird left has traveled from Canada to where it currently is.

http://smt.cast.uark.edu/map.aspx


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Do they want the tracking device back? I've heard of other studies where they'll send you a "dummy" device with no guts basically considering an operating one is expensive. Awesome otherwise.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

When I worked at Cabelas in East GF a guy brought a drake mallard into the store that he shot with a radio transmitter. Pretty cool to see. Kind of weird to see a guy walking around with a dead bird in the store though.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

Horker23 said:


> Pretty cool. Sucks though it was on a hen! Dead hens dont lay eggs.


dead drakes dont **** hens either but i bet you still shoot drakes. congrats on your bird a duck is a duck hen or drake


----------

